# My own website



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

see the link in my signature for my site and please tell me what you think of it (any commenst are appreciated)


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Welcome Leipo, great site man! What kind of ligths do you use?


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

on the tankphoto's I had 2 T8 18w lamps (1x Sylvania Warm White, 1x Sylvania Daylight). I now have 2 new lamps: 1x Interpet Triton, 1x Ultra Sun (forgot the brand).

these new light do a better job but now I am having algae problems since I now have better lights but my no3 level is too low and I do not have co2 yet


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

I think your light level is not too high for thr explicit need of CO2. How much fish do you have? Maybe you should add a little bit KNO3 for the Nitrate level. Have you tested your phosphates?


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

my aquarium water:
PH 7.7
KH 7
NO3 0.0
PO4 0.1


and I am in the search for KNO3 but I cannot find it here 

fish & shrimp:
7 Paracheirodon axelrodi
5 Megalamphodus sweglesi
3 Corydoras sodalis
3 Otocinclus vittatus
5 Nannostomus eques
2 Mikrogeophagus ramirezi
3 Neocaridina sp.
1 Caridina japonica


----------



## unspokenone (Feb 29, 2004)

Honestly? I find the colors to be boring, dull, and depressing. I might add, the comment about "weed not being fun anymore because it's legal" is a big turn off to the more mature croud out there. Good luck...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Nice site ya got goin there but I must agree about the front page, a little bold and pointless on the weed remarks...  
The only other trhing I would probably remove is your "Deaths" link... it happens in all tanks but like the "weed thing"... its better left unsaid... :wink: 

Great site all in all though... nice tank


----------



## unspokenone (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes I have seen a memoriam page before, but I dont like the "deaths" page...LOL


----------

